# Manual transmission literally took a dump



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Transmission seemed fine yesterday. This morning about an hour before I had to be at work, it started acting squirrelly...and by that I don't mean slipping, I mean almost impossible to get into first gear and the pedal travel was way off. As I pulled into my parking spot at work, it clunked and stalled the engine. Then I saw liquid dripping out the bottom. Clear/yellowish liquid; I think it's hydraulic clutch fluid.

After spending $1000 earlier this summer to fix the A/C, $1500 a couple of weeks ago to replace the suspension, and now who knows how much to replace at least the clutch, I am starting to realize the drawbacks of "saving" money by buying a used car for $3000 one year ago. At least with a new car payment you don't have to hang out in the shop constantly, lol.

If I can push the transmission repair into next month's credit card bill, I will still be within my $6000/yr/36k non gas budget. lol


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Likely culprit, your slave cylinder went out, needs to be replaced. What kinda vehicle you got?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

rbkg40 said:


> Likely culprit, your slave cylinder went out, needs to be replaced. What kinda vehicle you got?


Hyundai Sonata. 2.4L, 5-speed manual. Thanks for the input. Yes it was a totally different feeling from a slipping clutch. Like: can't get it into gear at all without forcing it.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hyundai Sonata. 2.4L, 5-speed manual. Thanks for the input. Yes it was a totally different feeling from a slipping clutch. Like: can't get it into gear at all without forcing it.


What year?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

2006. And by the way you were spot-on. It was the slave cylinder which is actually the brake slave cylinder and it ties into the clutch system. so my coworker was right when he correctly identified it as brake fluid.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It's a clutch slave cylinder, it uses "brake fluid" to transmit pressure from your left foot "the clutch master cylinder" to the clutch.

sadly it looks like your Sonata uses the internal style, as in the transmission needs to be removed to replace it.... might as well replace the clutch assembly while you are in there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> It's a clutch slave cylinder, it uses "brake fluid" to transmit pressure from your left foot "the clutch master cylinder" to the clutch.
> 
> sadly it looks like your Sonata uses the internal style, as in the transmission needs to be removed to replace it.... might as well replace the clutch assembly while you are in there.


Yep and that's exactly what they're doing. Might as well get a new clutch out of it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bummer. 

Sounds expensive.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Slave and master cylinder probably both need changing


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> sadly it looks like your Sonata uses the internal style, as in the transmission needs to be removed to replace it.... might as well replace the clutch assembly while you are in there.


internal slave cylinder, what awful engineering smh


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

That does suck. Good luck.


----------

